# نصائح تكسب المرء الاحترام الذي يستحقه.....



## M a r i a m (6 يونيو 2008)

يقول أحد الخبراء ان بوسع المرء الحصول على الاحترام الذي يستحقه باتباع بعض النصائح البسيطة ،ان الانسان ليس في حاجة ان يكون غنيا او ناجحا او ذا نفوذ لكي يستحوذ على الاحترام ، وفيما يلي نصائح حول كيفية اكتساب الانسان الاحترام: 

1.استمع أكثر من ان تتكلم : 

فكلما كثر كلام الانسان كان هناك فرصة للخطاء ،
ولذلك حاول ان تكون صامتا قدر المستطاع ،
والناس سوف يفترضون انك أكثر ذكاء مما انت عليه حقيقة. 

2.احتفظ بأسرارك الخاصة: 

كن محافظا على معلوماتك الشخصية
ولا تجعل حياتك كتابا مفتوحا فتعريتك لنفسك تجعل الاخرين 
يقللون من فكرتهم عنك. 

3.لا تقلل من منجزاتك: 

فعندما تقول : انني كنت محظوظا فأن ذلك يفقدك بعض من مكانتك ،
وكن متواضعا ولكن بفخر ، 
وعندما يقول شخص ما: هذا عظيم وافقه ثم قل:
شكرا ، لقد عملت بجهد. 

4.اعترف بأخطاءك بسرعة ولباقة:

فالذين يتظاهرون بأنهم على حق دوما يفقدون الاحترام ،
لأن الناس يرونهم على انهم مخادعون. 

5.لا تقلل من شأنك : 

فالإنسان يفقد احترام الاخرين عندما يقلل من شأنه ، وتوقف عن قول اشياء مثل: هذا قد يكون خطأ. 

6.ابتعد عن الاعتذار المتكرر: 

فالاعتذار بمناسبة امر جيد ، 
ولكن لا تبالغ في ذلك. 

7. لا تكن من محبي التأثير في الآخرين:

فإن حاولت جاهدا في التأثير في الاخرين سيشعرون بذلك وستفقد الاحترام. 

8. خذ أكثر القرارات بنفسك: 

فإن عادة الاكثر من سؤال الناس عن رأيهم يعكس عدم تأكدك من قرارك
وهذا يقلل من احترامهم لك. 

9. دائما قدر قيمة الوقت: 

فالذين يتسكعون ويضيعون وقتهم 
يفقدون احترام الاخرين. 

10. احتفظ بهدوئك:

فالذين ينفعلون كثيرا
يفقدون الاحترام. 

منقول​


----------



## KOKOMAN (6 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: نصائح تكسب المرء الاحترام الذي يستحقه.....*

موضوع فى غايييييييييييييييييه الروعه 
مرسىىىىىىىىىىى جدا يايارا 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## M a r i a m (6 يونيو 2008)

ميرسي ياكوكو لمرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة نورت الموضوع​


----------



## sarsor (6 يونيو 2008)

*الموضوع اكتر من تحفه انا فعلا استفد من الكلام وهطبقه فى حياتى العمليه فعلا ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## M a r i a m (6 يونيو 2008)

ميرسي ياسرسور سكرتى نورتى الموضوع
وانا مبسوطة اوى انى عرفت افيدك​


----------



## candy shop (6 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: نصائح تكسب المرء الاحترام الذي يستحقه.....*

موضوع جميل ا وى يا يارا

تسلم ايدك يا حبيبتى​


----------



## وليم تل (6 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: نصائح تكسب المرء الاحترام الذي يستحقه.....*

شكرا يارا
على النصائح الجميلة
مودتى​


----------



## M a r i a m (6 يونيو 2008)

*رد: رد على: نصائح تكسب المرء الاحترام الذي يستحقه.....*



candy Shop قال:


> موضوع جميل ا وى يا يارا
> 
> تسلم ايدك يا حبيبتى​



ميرسي ياكاندى ياحبيبتي لردك الجميل
ومرورك الاجمل​


----------



## M a r i a m (6 يونيو 2008)

*رد: رد على: نصائح تكسب المرء الاحترام الذي يستحقه.....*



وليم تل قال:


> شكرا يارا
> على النصائح الجميلة
> مودتى​



ميرسي ياوليم لمرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة نورت الموضوع بجد​


----------



## i'm christian (7 يونيو 2008)

*
فالذين ينفعلون كثيرا
يفقدون الاحترام. 


انا عصبيه مع الاسف بس مش فى كل المواقف  :a82:
يعنى فيه امل انى اتغير :yahoo:
شكرا على الموضوع الجامد بجد  :big29:

ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: نصائح تكسب المرء الاحترام الذي يستحقه.....*

ميرررسى يا يا را على الموضوع المهم وربنا يباركك يا قمررر.


----------



## M a r i a m (7 يونيو 2008)

i'm Christian قال:


> *
> فالذين ينفعلون كثيرا
> يفقدون الاحترام.
> 
> ...



هههههههههههههه
طبعا فى أمل انك تتغيري باذن يسوع
انا كمان عصبية موت وعصبيتي دى بتوديني فى داهية
واهه حاليا بحاول امشي على تداريب روحية او حاجات عملية بطبقها فى يومى واحدة بواحدة
واهه ربنا بيساعدنا اكيد
وانا كنت منزلة موضوع بعنوان كفاية عصبية ممكن يكون بيوضح شوية حاجات عن كدة
وهاحاول ياقمر انزل تانى كتير كل مالاقي حاجة بتتكلم عن العصبية وعلاجها



ونورتى الموضوع ياسكرة​


----------



## M a r i a m (7 يونيو 2008)

*رد: رد على: نصائح تكسب المرء الاحترام الذي يستحقه.....*



dona Nabil قال:


> ميرررسى يا يا را على الموضوع المهم وربنا يباركك يا قمررر.



ميرسي يادونتى ياسكرة لمرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة بجد
نورتى المووووووووووضوع​


----------



## R0O0O0KY (22 نوفمبر 2008)

*نصائح تكسب الانسان الاحترام الذي يستحقه===>>*

*يقول أحد الخبراء ان بوسع المرء الحصول على الاحترام الذي يستحقه باتباع بعض النصائح البسيطة ،ان الانسان ليس في حاجة ان يكون غنيا او ناجحا او ذا نفوذ لكي يستحوذ على الاحترام ، وفيما يلي نصائح حول كيفية اكتساب الانسان الاحترام:​*


*1.استمع أكثر من ان تتكلم :​*
*فكلما كثر كلام الانسان كان هناك فرصة للخطاء ، ولذلك حاول ان تكون صامتا قدر المستطاع ، والناس سوف يفترضون انك أكثر ذكاء مما انت عليه حقيقة.​*
*2.احتفظ بأسرارك الخاصة:​*
*كن محافظا على معلوماتك الشخصية ولا تجعل حياتك كتابا مفتوحا فتعريتك انفسك تجعل الاخرين يقللون من فكرتهم عنك.​*
*3.لا تقلل من منجزاتك:​*
*فعندما تقول : انني كنت محظوظا فأن ذلك يفقدك بعض من مكانتك ، وكن متواضعا ولكن بفخر ، وعندما يقول شخص ما: هذا عظيم وافقه ثم قل: شكرا ، لقد عملت بجهد.​*
*4.اعترف بأخطاءك بسرعه ولباقه:​*
*فالذين يتظاهرون بأنهم على حق دوما يفقدون الاحترام ،لأن الناس يرونهم على انهم مخادعون.​*
*5.لا تقلل من شأنك :​*
*فالأنسان يفقد احترام الاخرين عندما يقلل من شأنه ، وتوقف عن قول اشياء مثل: هذا قد يكون خطأ.​*
*6.ابتعد عن الاعتذار المتكرر:​*
*فالاعتذار بمناسبة امر جيد ، ولكن لا تبالغ في ذلك.​*
*7. لا تكن من محبي التأثير في الاخرين:​*
*فأن حاولت جاهدا في التأثير في الاخرين سيشعرون بذلك وستفقد الاحترام.​*
*8. خذ أكثر القرارات بنفسك:​*
*فأن عادة الاكثر من سؤال الناس عن رأيهم يعكس عدم تأكدك من قرارك وهذا يقلل من احترامهم لك.​*
*9. دائما قدر قيمة الوقت:​*
*فالذين يتسكعون ويضيعون وقتهم يفقدون احترام الاخرين.​*
*10. احتفظ بهدوئك:​*
*فالذين ينفعلون كثيرا يفقدون الاحترام.​*
*يلا عاوز كل الاعضاء تعمل بالنصائح دى :fun_lol:​*


----------



## candy shop (22 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: نصائح تكسب الانسان الاحترام الذي يستحقه===>>*

نصائح جميله اووووووووووووووووى

شكراااااااااااااااااا روكى 

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: نصائح تكسب الانسان الاحترام الذي يستحقه===>>*

نصائح رااااااااااائعه يا رووووووكى 

تسلم ايدك ياباشا 

ميرررررررسى على النصائح 

ربنا يبارك حياتك وكل اعمالك ​


----------



## R0O0O0KY (22 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: نصائح تكسب الانسان الاحترام الذي يستحقه===>>*



candy shop قال:


> نصائح جميله اووووووووووووووووى
> 
> شكراااااااااااااااااا روكى
> 
> ربنا يباركك​



*ميرسى لمرورك الجميل يا كاندى

ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## R0O0O0KY (22 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: نصائح تكسب الانسان الاحترام الذي يستحقه===>>*



kokoman قال:


> نصائح رااااااااااائعه يا رووووووكى
> 
> تسلم ايدك ياباشا
> 
> ...



*ميرسى لمرورك يا كوكو

ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## احلى ديانة (22 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: نصائح تكسب الانسان الاحترام الذي يستحقه===>>*

شكرا اخى الغالى على النصايح الغالية دى 

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك خير ويبارك حياتك​


----------



## R0O0O0KY (22 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: نصائح تكسب الانسان الاحترام الذي يستحقه===>>*



احلى ديانة قال:


> شكرا اخى الغالى على النصايح الغالية دى
> 
> ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك خير ويبارك حياتك​



*شكراً يا فادى على مرورك 

ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (22 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: نصائح تكسب الانسان الاحترام الذي يستحقه===>>*

نصايح حلوة يا روكى 
اكيد هنعمل بيها عجبتنى نصيحة انك تسمع اكتر ما تتكلم
ميرسى ليك يا رووووووووووووووكى​


----------



## R0O0O0KY (22 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: نصائح تكسب الانسان الاحترام الذي يستحقه===>>*



swety koky girl قال:


> نصايح حلوة يا روكى
> اكيد هنعمل بيها عجبتنى نصيحة انك تسمع اكتر ما تتكلم
> ميرسى ليك يا رووووووووووووووكى​



*تمام يا كوكى

ميرسى لمرورك الجميل

منورة الموضوع​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (22 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: نصائح تكسب الانسان الاحترام الذي يستحقه===>>*

*مرسي روووكي علي النصائح الجميله دي


وربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## R0O0O0KY (22 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: نصائح تكسب الانسان الاحترام الذي يستحقه===>>*



mikel coco قال:


> *مرسي روووكي علي النصائح الجميله دي
> 
> 
> وربنا يبارك حياتك​*



*ميرسى لمرورك يا مايكل

ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (6 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: نصائح تكسب الانسان الاحترام الذي يستحقه===>>*

ميرسىىىىىىىى جدا للنصايح بجد كلها مفيده 
ميرسى ليك ربنا يبارك فى حياتك وخدمتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (10 فبراير 2009)

*كيف تكسب أحترام الآخرين؟؟؟*

يقول أحد الخبراء أن بوسع المرء الحصول على الاحترام الذي يستحقه باتباع بعض النصائح البسيطة
إن الإنسان ليس في حاجة إلى أن يكون غنيا أو ناجحا أو ذا نفوذ لكي يستحوذ على الاحترام 


1_ استمع أكثر من أن تتكلم .. 
فكلما تكلمت اكثر كانت هناك فرصة للخطأ . ولذلك حاول أن تكون صامتا قدر المستطاع 
والناس سوف يفترضون انك أكثر ذكاء مما أنت عليه حقيقة 
طبق المثل : قل خيرا او اسكت. 



2_ احتفظ بأسرارك الخاصة .. 
كن محافظا على معلوماتك الشخصية ولا تجعل حياتك كتابا مفتوحا 
فتعريتك لنفسك تجعل الآخرين يقللون من فكرتهم عنك . 



3 _ لا تقلل من منجزاتك ..
فعندما تقول : إنني كنت محظوظا فان ذلك يفقدك بعضا من مكانتك 
وكن متواضعا ولكن في فخر 
وعندما يقول شخص ما هذا عظيم ، وافقه ثم قل : شكرا ، لقد عملت بجد . 



4 _ اعترف بأخطائك بسرعة ولباقة .. 
فالذين يتظاهرون بأنهم على حق دوما يفقدون الاحترام
لان الناس تراهم على أنهم مخادعون . 



5._ لا تقلل من شأنك .. 
فالإنسان يفقد احترام الآخرين عندما يقلل من شانه وتوقف عن قول أشياء مثل
هذا قد يكون خطأ . 



6._ ابتعد عن الاعتذار المتكرر .. 
فالاعتذار بمناسبة أمر جيد، ولكن لا تبالغ في ذلك . 


7. _ لا تكن من محبي التأثير في الآخرين .. 
فلو حاولت جاهدا أن تؤثر في الآخرين فإن الناس سيشعرون بذلك وستفقد الاحترام. 


8. _ خذ أكثر القرارات بنفسك .. 
فإن عادة الإكثار من سؤال الناس عن رأيهم يعكس عدم تأكدك من قرارك 
وهذا يقلل من احترامهم لك . 


9._ دائما قدر قيمة الوقت .. 
فالذين يتسكعون ويضيعون وقتهم يفقدون احترام الآخرين. 


10._ احتفظ بهدوئك ..
فالذين ينفعلون كثيرا بعواطفهم يفقدون الاحترام.
​


----------



## kalimooo (10 فبراير 2009)

*رد: كيف تكسب أحترام الآخرين؟؟؟*

نصائح مهمة ومفيدة اخي كوكو

شكراااا جزيلا" لك

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## frenzy55 (10 فبراير 2009)

*رد: كيف تكسب أحترام الآخرين؟؟؟*

*انا كنت فعلا محتاج اعمل كدة علشان ربنا يجيني نعمة في عيون الناس شكرا علي النصائح الغالية*


----------



## KOKOMAN (11 فبراير 2009)

*رد: كيف تكسب أحترام الآخرين؟؟؟*



كليمو قال:


> نصائح مهمة ومفيدة اخي كوكو
> 
> شكراااا جزيلا" لك
> 
> سلام المسيح معك


 
ميررررسى على مرورك يا كليمو 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (11 فبراير 2009)

*رد: كيف تكسب أحترام الآخرين؟؟؟*



frenzy55 قال:


> *انا كنت فعلا محتاج اعمل كدة علشان ربنا يجيني نعمة في عيون الناس شكرا علي النصائح الغالية*


 
ميررررسى على مروورك ياباشا 


ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## SALVATION (12 فبراير 2009)

*رد: كيف تكسب أحترام الآخرين؟؟؟*

_تسلم ايدك يا مان
جميله ارشاداتك
مشكووووووووووور​_


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 فبراير 2009)

*رد: كيف تكسب أحترام الآخرين؟؟؟*

ميرررسى على مرووورك يا تونى 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## الملك العقرب (12 فبراير 2009)

*رد: كيف تكسب أحترام الآخرين؟؟؟*

الله عليك يا برنس استاذ بجد تسلم الايادي


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 فبراير 2009)

*رد: كيف تكسب أحترام الآخرين؟؟؟*

ميرررسى على مرووورك يا الملك


ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## st athanasius (13 فبراير 2009)

*رد: كيف تكسب أحترام الآخرين؟؟؟*



> 2_ احتفظ بأسرارك الخاصة ..
> كن محافظا على معلوماتك الشخصية ولا تجعل حياتك كتابا مفتوحا
> فتعريتك لنفسك تجعل الآخرين يقللون من فكرتهم عنك .



*
كلالالالالالالالالالالالالالام سليم جداااااااا
وانا جربته كتير
ميرسى كوكو
مش لاقيه كلام اشكرك بيه
بجد نفسى اديك علامات كتير تقييم بس اعمل ايه مش عندى صلاحيات
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 فبراير 2009)

*رد: كيف تكسب أحترام الآخرين؟؟؟*

ميرررسى على مرووورك يا st athanasius​ 
وعلى شعورك الطيب 


ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## Dona Nabil (14 فبراير 2009)

*رد: نصائح تكسب الانسان الاحترام الذي يستحقه===>>*

*تم الدمج بسبب التكرار​*


----------



## لوكي (18 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: نصائح تكسب الانسان الاحترام الذي يستحقه===>>*

موضوع حلو قوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووى ياريت كلنا نعمل


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 يناير 2010)

*تم الدمج للتكرار​*


----------



## النهيسى (26 يناير 2010)

*رد: رد على: نصائح تكسب المرء الاحترام الذي يستحقه.....*

*موضوع مهم ورائع جدا

شــــــــكرا

الرب يباركك*


----------



## rana1981 (26 يناير 2010)

*شكرا عالنصائح الجميلة​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (28 يناير 2010)

*موضوع ممتاز 
مرسي خالص يا مريم 
الرب يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (29 يناير 2010)

*راااااااااااااااااااااااائع*
*الرب يباركك أستاذتى*
​


----------

